# Unraveling how children become bilingual so easily



## Costas (Jul 23, 2009)

Άρθρο στη Washington Post.


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2009)

Αυτή την εποχή διαβάζω κάτι σχετικό και το πιο ενδιαφέρον απ'όλα όσα έμαθα ήταν ότι τα δίγλωσσα παιδιά μπορούν να μάθουν γραφή και ανάγνωση ταυτόχρονα και στις δύο γλώσσες, δεν μπερδεύονται, αντιθέτως, οι γονείς που περιμένουν να μάθουν τα παιδιά να γράφουν τη μία γλώσσα για να πάνε στην άλλη κάνουν λάθος γιατί τα δυσκολεύουν.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 24, 2009)

Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μιλάει ο κάθε γονιός τη δική του γλώσσα με συνέπεια: το παιδί έτσι ταυτίζει τη γλώσσα με το συγκεκριμένο γονιό και μπορεί να κάνει τη μετάβαση από τη μία γλώσσα στην άλλη (και επομένως στον άλλο γονιό) αυτόματα.


----------



## Philip (Jul 24, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μιλάει ο κάθε γονιός τη δική του γλώσσα με συνέπεια: το παιδί έτσι ταυτίζει τη γλώσσα με το συγκεκριμένο γονιό και μπορεί να κάνει τη μετάβαση από τη μία γλώσσα στην άλλη (και επομένως στον άλλο γονιό) αυτόματα.



Ισχύει και για τους παππούδες!

Σωστά. Και μεταφράζουν κιόλας από πολύ νωρις. "Ask granny if she wants milk in her coffee." "Γιαγιά, θες γάλα στον καφέ σου;" (Ο γιος μας, 3 χρονών).

Ενδιαφέρον επίσης ότι αν δεν ξέρουν μια λέξη στη μία γλώσσα, τη δανείζονται από την άλλη, είτε ακέραια, είτε μεταφράζοντας: "Daddy, daddy, look, a coffee horse." - για το χρώμα του ζώου. 

"What does daddy say for milk?" "Γάλα". (εγγονή, δυόμισι χρονών)

Όσο για τα γράμματα, επειδή τα παιδιά μας θα πήγαιναν σε αγγλόφωνα σχολεία, τους μάθαμε πρώτα τα ελληνικά γράμματα, γιατί έτσι κι αλλιώς τα αγγλικά θα τα μάθαιναν στο σχολείο. Είχαμε φτιάξει ένα ωραίο παιχνίδι που η γυναίκα μου (πρώτη γλώσσα ελληνική) έκανε τη δασκάλα, και γώ (πρώτη γλώσσα αγγλική) ήμουν ο κακός μαθητής που όλα τα μπέρδευε τα ελληνικά γράμματα, και με διόρθωναν ("silly daddy!"). Άμα το κάνεις παιχνίδι, το παιδί το διασκεδάζει. Ένας συνάδελφος τότε είχε μικρό κορίτσι που έγινε και τρίγλωσση (αγγλικά σουηδικά και φινλανδικά, αν θυμάμαι καλά).


----------



## Philip (Jul 24, 2009)

Και το άλλο - όταν μεγαλώνουν, εκμεταλλεύονται τη διγλωσσία - "Dad, if you're going to tell me off in front of my friends, do it in Greek!"


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

agezerlis said:


> Το πιο σημαντικό είναι να μιλάει ο κάθε γονιός τη δική του γλώσσα με συνέπεια: το παιδί έτσι ταυτίζει τη γλώσσα με το συγκεκριμένο γονιό και μπορεί να κάνει τη μετάβαση από τη μία γλώσσα στην άλλη (και επομένως στον άλλο γονιό) αυτόματα.



Codeswitching γίνεται ούτως ή άλλως. επίσης το ίδιο που διαβαζω λέει ότι ακόμα και τα παιδιά που μιλάνε μία γλώσσα έχουν μεγάλη ικανότητα να αλλαζουν- έιτε προφορά, είτε διάλεκτο, έιτε τύπους. Η αντίληψη υπάρχει από πολυ νωρίς. 
Επίσης, διγλωσσος δεν γίνεσαι μόνο αν έχεις γνείς με διαφορετικες γλώσσες. Μπορέι να μεγαλώνεις με άλλη γλώσσα στο σπίτι κι άλλη έξω από το σπίτι. 

ένα παράδειγμα από το βιβλίο μου λεέι για δύο ισπανοαγγλακια που παιζουν καουμπόηδες μιλώντας φυσικά αγγλικά, γιαίτ οι καουμπόηδες μιλάνε αγγλικα. Το ένα πεφτει και χτυπαέι κι αμέσως το άλλο το γυρίζει στα ισπανικά που ήταν η γλώσσα της μητέρας τους και την είχαν συνδέσει με την παρηγορία.


----------



## agezerlis (Jul 25, 2009)

SBE said:


> Επίσης, διγλωσσος δεν γίνεσαι μόνο αν έχεις γνείς με διαφορετικες γλώσσες. Μπορέι να μεγαλώνεις με άλλη γλώσσα στο σπίτι κι άλλη έξω από το σπίτι.



Ναι, αλλά αυτή η περίπτωση είναι πιο εύκολη, ή τέλος πάντων λιγότερο δραματική από αυτές που αναφέραμε εγώ και ο Philip, όπου η αλλαγή γίνεται μέσα στο σπίτι 100 φορές τη μέρα.

Έδιτ: λέγοντας "πιο εύκολη" εννοώ ότι είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο (τουλάχιστον εδώ) οι γονείς να μη μιλούν σχεδόν καθόλου τη γλώσσα που μιλιέται έξω από το σπίτι, οπότε στο σπίτι εκ των πραγμάτων θα μιλούν άλλη γλώσσα, δηλαδή δεν χρειάζεται να υπάρχει συνειδητή προσπάθεια ο κάθε άνθρωπος να ταυτίζεται με συγκεκριμένη γλώσσα.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Μπορέι να έιναι ευκολο για τους γονείς, αλλά δεν έιναι απαραίτητα εύκολο για τα παιδιά. 
Το παιδάκι γνωστών μου με το που πήγε σχολείο σταματησε να μιλάει ελληνικά. Οι οικογενειακοί διάλογοι είναι ελληνοαγγλικοί. Μιλάνε οι γονείς ελληνικά, το παιδί απαντάει αγγλικά. Βεβαίως αν αντί για Ελλήνες ήταν π.χ. Γερμανοί (άλλη περιπτωση που ξέρω) ίσως να μην συνέβαινε αυτό. Πιστέυω ότι παίζει ρόλο το πως αντιλαμβάνεται ο κοινωνικός περίγυρος την εθνικότητα του μικρού ομιλητή. Τουε Γερμανούς τους αντιπαθούν αλλά τους ζηλευοθαυμάζουν. Τους Έλληνες, ας μην πω καλύτερα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Ο Φίλιπ μού θύμισε το αμίμητο:

Μπαμπά, ich will un pocito αγκαλίτσα!

που έλεγαν στα 3 τους η Καρμενσίτα και η αδελφή της Ελένη, κόρες του Γιώργου και της Άνχελες, που ζουν στη Γερμανία και μιλούσαν πάντα στα παιδιά τους όπως γράφει ο agezerlis στο #3. Ο πατέρας ελληνικά, η μητέρα ισπανικά, στο σχολείο γερμανικά και σε άλλες περιστάσεις συχνά-πυκνά αγγλικά, χωρίς να αναφέρω τα τοπικά ιδιώματα και τις προφορές που εκ των πραγμάτων συναντούν.
Τώρα, στα 14 της, η Κάρμεν μιλάει άπταιστα γερμανικά, ελληνικά, ισπανικά και αγγλικά· ένα τετραπέρατο και ασίγαστα δημιουργικό κορίτσι, και η μικρότερη Ελένη ακολουθεί κατά πόδας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 25, 2009)

Un poquito ίσως (αλλιώς διαβάζεται ποθίτο).

Πάντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μπορεί ο ένας γονιός να μιλάει πάντα τη γλώσσα του. Θα υπάρχουν φορές που θα μιλήσει την άλλη. Με συγγενείς της άλλης πλευράς, με το μανάβη, το χασάπη κλπ. 

Η γλώσσα είναι παράξενο πράγμα. Ο ξάδερφός μου π.χ. έφυγαν από Αμερική όταν ήταν εφτά χρονών και ήρθαν στην Ελλάδα. Τι αγγλικά μίλαγε ένα παιδί εφτά χρονών; Κι όμως έχει διατηρήσει την προφορά, έμαθε να γράφει και να διαβάζει αγγλικά σχετικά εύκολα και έχει πολλή άνεση με τη γλώσσα. Ο μικρότερος αδερφός του που ήταν τριών τα ξέχασε όλα κι ό,τι έμαθε το έμαθε στο φροντιστήριο.


----------

